# A limb and 30+5 bump :D



## AyaChan

I was just taking pics of my bump when Summer decided to have a poke around, can anyone spot the limb? :haha:

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/foooooot.jpg

also, any guesses what part of the body it may be? I say a foot :D


and here is my pics of just my bump at 30+5, im so glad I'm finally getting bigger :D

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/30weeks5days.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/305.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/30weeks5front.jpg

:D

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

i dont know how anyone is going to miss seein it :)
i think its the heal of her foot.. 
i was excited when i first started to show, now i wish he'd stop growing so much my body is ruined with stretch marks, wich will hopefully fade into lighter stretch marks lol :D
Cute bump tho and for nearly 31 weeks .. thats pritty teeny :) 
xx


----------



## AyaChan

aww do you use anything on your stretch marks to help them go down?? I heard Palmers Cocoa butter does wonders :D

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I agree with Tattie :thumbup:
Looks like a foot to me babe! :haha:
Bless her! She's gonna be a lickle ninja!! 

&& Tattie, dont worry about stretch marks.
Ive got a road map for a tummy! :nope:
Im hoping they'll go silver too! :haha:

I think youre pretty tiny for nearly 31 weeks
aswell! you're lucky babe!! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## TattieHattie

i was using coco butter but i read somewhere that it helps tone and tighten the skin, which is the last thing i should be trying to do whilst its stretching!, now i use Avent stretch mark cream, which i cnt really tell wether its workin because the marks are already their, FOB suggested gettin tattoo's over the stretch makrs when they've healed! not to sure on that one yet!!...

Mummy.to.be , i cant believe your 8 days over due and havn't been sent to the nut house, lol no offence :D i want mine out now!!, i cnt deal with it anymore, i'm going to miss my bump but really do need him out some time soon, have they said when they're going to induce you or anything? 
xx


----------



## AyaChan

Yay for Ninja Babies, I like ninjas ;D :ninja::ninja:

I hate being small, I always think I'm not doing something right and that I'm starving her or something >.<

I can't wait to balloon tbh, even if I do get covered in strechies :haha:

xx


----------



## bbyno1

omg yeh id say a foot 2:D
ahh bumps growin nicely:Dxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha you wont be saying that when your stretchies take over
your whole entire tummy!! :nope:
Mine were only under my bump until 38 weeks then all of a
sudden "Poof!!" - they've taken over!! 
:grr: "We've come to take over this joint!" :grr:

:rofl:

Tattie, oh trust me babe - i've gone completely loooney!!
8 days overdue is driving me nuts! Just want this little
princess out of there now. I think i've made it far too comfy
for her though! :haha:
I get a sweep done on Friday at 10 days overdue and if that
doesnt work then they're inducing me on Sunday and keeping
me in until LO is born :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## TattieHattie

She's right i didnt think id mind having a few stretch marks!! lol 
Now i feel im havin a world war 3 on my stomach.. me against the stretch marks!!.. 
i know 3 people who had 3 girls, and compared to my tummy theirs not a mark on them!!.. one of them is a size 6, she is incredably skinny! doesn't even look like she's ever given birth!, but i had to be the unlucky one to get stretch marks! lol , although i am as all their OH's point out the lucky one to be having a boy :D :happydance:
I want a girl now though, bit late lol 

Ninjah babies is the right word, if i breath to deep this LO boots me or wriggles for england!.. 

His head still hasnt dropped!!, but i keep gettin a really funny uncomfortable feeling very low down...???? :-s


----------



## AyaChan

My boobs are like the bloody world map for strech marks :L

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Im lucky in that way, only got stretchies on my tummy.
No place else :thumbup:

:winkwink: Tattie, wanting a bubba girl?
All the more excuse to DTD a good couple of years from now!

Anyone reckon they'll have anymore LO's after this one?

xXx


----------



## TattieHattie

LOL mine too!!
i hear they do pritty much all disappear though, or at least i'm hopeing they do!
i can feel my stretch marks like they engraved in my skin, their all on my hips/love handles!! no bikini's for me ever again :( x

I want a girl after this one definatly!! lol, it may possibley be worth ruining my body twice over, FOB wants a 4 year gap LOL .. but i think a 2 - 2 and half year gap might be better.


----------



## AyaChan

yup, i want 2 more, another girl and a boy :D



xx


----------



## AyaChan

TattieHattie said:


> LOL mine too!!
> i hear they do pritty much all disappear though, or at least i'm hopeing they do!
> i can feel my stretch marks like they engraved in my skin, their all on my hips/love handles!! no bikini's for me ever again :( x

awww, i wont have the bikini problem coz i dont wear them, i like tankinis coz i have huge issues about my body, i hate it :L

Plenty of woman have babies and still were bikinis though, I'm sure youl look great when they've faded 

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

AyaChan said:


> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> LOL mine too!!
> i hear they do pritty much all disappear though, or at least i'm hopeing they do!
> i can feel my stretch marks like they engraved in my skin, their all on my hips/love handles!! no bikini's for me ever again :( x
> 
> awww, i wont have the bikini problem coz i dont wear them, i like tankinis coz i have huge issues about my body, i hate it :L
> 
> Plenty of woman have babies and still were bikinis though, I'm sure youl look great when they've faded
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Snap!! 
Telling me to wear a bikini is like swearing at me!! :rofl:

xXx


----------



## TattieHattie

AyaChan said:


> TattieHattie said:
> 
> 
> LOL mine too!!
> i hear they do pritty much all disappear though, or at least i'm hopeing they do!
> i can feel my stretch marks like they engraved in my skin, their all on my hips/love handles!! no bikini's for me ever again :( x
> 
> awww, i wont have the bikini problem coz i dont wear them, i like tankinis coz i have huge issues about my body, i hate it :L
> 
> Plenty of woman have babies and still were bikinis though, I'm sure youl look great when they've faded
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i hope so if not ive seen some really nice swimming costumes in debenams latley!! lol tankini's are good too :)

ive always been ok with my body but may have issues after bubba is here!!.. ive put on 3 stone since the begining of my pregnancy!! :cry:
xx


----------



## AyaChan

I've put on 24 lbs now, I was shocked when i got on the scales last night, last time i checked i had only put on 18 :L

ive been told its normal to put on 2 stone during it anyways, and that you loose it quite quickly afterwards :D

I'm going on hols soon, but finding a tankini to fit me at the moment is like looking for a needle in a haystack, its either too big on the boobs and find on the stomach, or to small on the boobs tight on the stomach etc.

i can never find one that fits properly :(

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Awww thats nice, where u off too?? 
Try getting a maternity one? :-s if they do them lol 
i hope i loose the weight quickly, i want to start going to a gym after he's born, only for an hour like every other day, because im breast feeding i cant really leave him for much longer than that lol 
Anyone else breast feeding ?? :) or expressing, i might just end up doin that!. 
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

Cornwall :D

theres no nice maternity ones :(

I'd like to try the gym, but I'm a bit to lazy :haha:
I'm planning on breastfeeding aswel :D

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:thumbup:
I'm gonna breastfeed.
Apparently it helps you get your figure back quicker!
&& you lose something like 500cals a day from it! :haha:

Plus, its got all the nutrients and antibodies LO needs 
for good growth :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## trashit

idk is she headfirst yet? cos thats pretty low for a foot, could be a hand?! :D
Lovely bump sugar, you are _so_ lucky not to get stretchies. xx


----------



## TattieHattie

:D Yuupp.. my friend who is breast feeding... lost all her baby weight and was back in all her normal sized clothes within 12 days of having her LO!!
Not bein selfish or anything because i know how good it is for baby, but the main reason i want to breast feed is to loose the weight :D 
500kal a day!!! :D WOW!! :happydance: might not need the gym after all then! lol!

Have a good holiday in cornwall! ive never been but maybe i'l take LO their one day :D im a bit scared to go tofar away from home at the moment incase sudden labour decides to occur!! lol 

What pain relief do u girlies want in hospital?? xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ideally only G&A with waterbirth but depends on how i cope with pain.
So open to suggestions really! :)

Xx


----------



## donegalfairy

Honestly i cant see the foot or heel?

Very cute bump:) x


----------



## TattieHattie

Can you go into a birthing pool in a nightie.. i dont like the thought of bein naked infront of mum, FOB and midwife all at once LOL ?
i might stear clear of the G&A ..i hear it makes u feel sick :( 
But and epadural sounds alright.. bit scarey though, i just goin in their with an open mind, try w.e i think i need at the time.. :D xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

You can go in the birthin pool in whatever you feel comfortable in!
Providing it has an open bottom bit ofc! :haha:

I dont really want people seeing me nakie with my lady bits either! :blush:

xXx


----------



## TattieHattie

LOL Thats alright then.. the birthday pool is supposed to ruduce the pain of labour aswell!! and it always looks like it works on tv lol .. 
God this baby needs to hurry up and come!!! lol might go on a hike or something, try and move things along a bit more lol.. might wait until FOB is back from work though, :D ..
Who's your birthing partner\s ?? xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

My birthing partners are my mummy and OH :thumbup:

&& Good luck with trying to get LO out btw, I've tried
everyway possible to get her moving since 38 weeks and
NOTHING works. FX'd for you though! :)

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

@ Tattie, I'm scared im gunna go into labour when I'm away, as I'll be 36 weeks, but its only for 3 days, so i should be fine :D

The only pain relief i want is g&a aswel :D

@donegirlfairy, theres a little lump sticking out above my hip on the first picture :haha:

@Ellie, I have no idea what position shes in, my midwife is useless :haha:

@Sophie, thanks for the sig  and FX'ed Summer comes along now :D

xxx


----------



## TattieHattie

LOL You should be fine sweetie, just dont forget to take your maternity notes with you just incase!!
i'm going to try my hardest to have little man out soon.. although it's FOB's birthday next friday haha maybe that would be a good birthday present for him :D 
Although he will be workin :( ..
All the way down in surrey and im in luton.. anyone know how far that is.. 60 miles, takes a good hour and a quater in good traffic! so i hope little man comes on a weekend! lol or in the evening when FOB is home!! :D

Mee too with the birthday partners.. have to have mummy their!! she's gotta keep me from killing my OH lol :D 
xx


----------



## AyaChan

I only want my OH in the room when in labour :D

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Thats fair enough! LOL
Anyone else's baby been sittin on their ribs?? Hurts!!
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Lol, oh yes!
Try feeling feet & then LO pushing their bum in your ribs. :nope:
Thats an ouchhhyyy!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

LO don't bother with my ribs much atm, but when she does is so painful :cry:

I can't imagine how painful it must be for you 2, you both have bigger babies than me :L

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

i can feel his bum right on top of my ribs i give it a gental squeeze sometimes lool .. we might be lucky enough to have the babys with the perfect bums like all the johnsons babys LOL :D 
You'll feel it soon enough!!.. feet hurt worse than bum does i think, bums easier to move out of the way, sometimes anyway! :) haha 
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I dont usually cope too well, its a matter of looking like the
leaning tower of piza when trying to sit! :rofl:
OH gently tries pushing her so im more comfy but as he
manages to move her, she moves straight back! :dohh:
Stubbornnn!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

haha aww, im so jealous of you both, you get to meet your LO's soon, I have to wait at least 7 weeks :(

:L

xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

To be fair, I've waited over 41 weeks now!
It's about time I get to meet her!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: thats true, but at least after all this waiting, when you finally see her for the first time its gunna be even more extra special :D

xxx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i used to have to push his feet out of ribs but hes dropped down too much to reach my ribs now thank god!! xx


----------



## TattieHattie

I'm sure we can both agree and say we know how u feel to have it seem so farr away, but honestly it feels like just the other day i had 8 weeks to go, so it goes pritty quick, maybe not when your over due :) 
Cant wait till your little girls come and i get to read your birth stories!!

And peterborough isnt that far from mee, well it is..

Wales might be a bit of a holiday :) ive been to western supa mair, thats near wales.. and its rather nice down their.
Yorkshies not that far either i think.. or i just should of paid more attention in geography!

They should have like a baby and bump event somewhere where all us girlie can finally meet eachother lol x

Who do u girlies live with? 
xx


----------



## AyaChan

Wales is quite crappy to be honest, though there is lots of nice places, and plenty of sheep LOL :D

I live with my nan at the moment, but I've got a flat now, that I'm sorting out to move in after LO is born, then I'll be living with OH :D

I take it you live with your mum? (who is a legend btw :haha:)

I'm also looking forward to all your birth stories and pictures :D:D

xx


----------



## trashit

plenty of sheep :rofl: 
Never had the priveledge of going to Wales! Or scotland or ireland for that matter!!
Whose from Yorkshire??
We should all have a meet. I know that this was organised but it was down in London which is not cheap or easy to get to from Bradford especially with a baby!! xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I currently live with my mum, step dad and 5 brothers. Lol. :dohh:
It's a bit of a nightmare really sometimes! :haha:

Once LO has been born I get to move out into my 2 bedroom house. :happydance:

Tattie, they do some bnb meetings sometimes :)
It's just difficult to agree on and time and place. I definitly wanna go to
one though. Preferably after i've lost some baby weight and not looking
so damn huge!! :nope:

I'm 5'11" and was a size 12 before I fell preg and I'm now in a
16/18!! :cry: my mummy says I'll lose the weight but Im so scared
that I wont!! :(

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

the only place in england i can get to easily is Oxford :( coz thats where OH's mums lives :L

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

thats good then :D is it one or two bedrooms? lol 

Nope i wish i lived with my mum still.. she is pritty good bless her :) defo favourate child of hers LOL 
i live with OH on the other side of the flippin town from my mum but i go and see her as much as i can and im hopefully moving ASAP when Kaylum is born, back to my old area of luton, so i'l be close to my mum maybe even on the same road!! :D :happydance: 

xx

Ohh i didnt know they did meetings... im the slow one then! LOL i thought you where from yorkshire it says it in location, but bradfor isnt that far?? LOL ... where's oxford!! ??

ohh dear seveer over corading their!2 bedroom house will be better for you sweetie, mines 2 bed and me and my mummy just set up bubba's room last weekend!! he's got more clothes than me, im jelous of my own child :-S :D


OHH yehh.. dont worry hun as long as your determined to loose the weight it should be easy enough, and breast feeding helps alot :D


----------



## AyaChan

if the bedroom question is for me, its only a 1 bedroom, but i think that its fine for the first year or so dont you? :D

and aww, its good that youl be moving closer to her, shes such a nice and supportive woman :D
xx


----------



## trashit

London, my dad lives there, and so i could always go stay with him, i just dont fancy the 2 hour train journey with a baby :nope:
I'd love to go on one of these meets :D When im not a size 18! lol dw Sophie i was size 12 pre pregnancy too and now size 18 :nope: xx


----------



## trashit

awwww its great you live with your mumma, dont take that for granted i miss that:( i live on my bill in a 2 bedroom lol xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Yeh the first year or so is fine, after that they can get a bit to clever, my friend was given a 1 bedroom flat and now spends most of her nights on the sofa because her little girl screams if shes in the room LOL 
i just google mapped and london is properly the best bet :-| LOL 
And girls i dont care what size clothes you all are, dont make u any less of a nice person!, my arse alone is properly a size 14 LOL ..but i do understand the not wanting the train journey with LO.. hmmmm... we will find a solution :D xx


----------



## trashit

awww i missed out on this thread :cry: hehe
Bradford's in west Yorkshire ;)
and i care about meeting people post baby :rofl: i cant wait to get into my old wardrobe i miss it so much!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

i dont even know where Yorkshire is :haha:

I think you should all come to Cardiff to meet me, coz I'm so amazing 

Haha I joke about me being amazing :L

You girls are the amazing ones, you've made my pregnancy much more enjoyable :D

xx


----------



## trashit

my bad but which ones are Lauren and Jade? (i just noticed them in your name!)
Ohh you girls have made my pregnancy what it has been i realllyyy dont know where i'd have been without you all!!
Its in North England sweety ;)
I'd love to come to Wales to come see you!! I srsly wana see wales!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

Lauren is SupriseBumpx_ and Jade is Jadelm :L

ooo north england I dont think Ive ever been there :D

Welsh accents are funny, if you came here youd get lots of giggles :L

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

trashit said:


> London, my dad lives there, and so i could always go stay with him, i just dont fancy the 2 hour train journey with a baby :nope:
> I'd love to go on one of these meets :D When im not a size 18! lol dw Sophie i was size 12 pre pregnancy too and now size 18 :nope: xx

:happydance: Not aloneeee!!! :happydance:

" I'm all alone, there's no-one there beside meeeee...!! "
Lmao - I swear, im addicted to Shrek lately....

". . . But you gotta have friendddddss!" :haha:

xXx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: thats just reminded me of George Michael "so you gotta have faith-a faith-afaith" but change faith to friends :haha:
Im not alone but im living alone ;) Wont be for long though baby baby baby kins!! xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Welsh accents. . . . :rofl:
Hmm.. even when watching someone on tv with a welsh accent
i sit there like :shrug: what the heck are they saying?! :shrug: :haha:

xXx


----------



## trashit

oh i ADORE welsh accents, they crack me up :rofl:
can i just say (i know this is rather stereotypical of me BUT) i love tom jones :kiss: xx


----------



## TattieHattie

LOL you didnt miss out, wales and bradford are like the complete oppisite way! LOL 
i really wanna go wales to, i have a friend from their and he says its really nice and peacefull will lots of hills and grass.. and sheeeep :D 

We may have to do a BnB holiday when the LO's are all able to go, and we can jet of for a long weekend to wales n all stay in the same hotel or something LOL :-S just a theory :D 

Luurrrvvee u girlies your all amazing, and i wouldnt know half the stuff going on with my body if it wasn't for BnB !! lol :D
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

" Mumma told me not to come, she says, that aint the way to have fun,
sayyyyyyyy! " :winkwink: :rofl:

I swear Im in such an odd mood, sorry girlies!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## TattieHattie

Welsh accents are sooo hard to understand,
and full on irish accents aswell :-| 
And scottish! LOL .. 
Funny accents are people from bristol! LOL i have a friend from their and the way she says banana has me in stitchs every time!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

TattieHattie said:


> LOL you didnt miss out, wales and bradford are like the complete oppisite way! LOL
> i really wanna go wales to, i have a friend from their and he says its really nice and peacefull will lots of hills and grass.. and sheeeep :D
> 
> We may have to do a BnB holiday when the LO's are all able to go, and we can jet of for a long weekend to wales n all stay in the same hotel or something LOL :-S just a theory :D
> 
> Luurrrvvee u girlies your all amazing, and *i wouldnt know half the stuff going on with my body if it wasn't for BnB !! lol *
> xx

Blimmin' ditto babe! 
If I didnt find this website I'd be clueless! :shrug:

I reckon as far as a meeting goes, we should have like an outing
and an overnight stay at a hotel so it wont be major expensive?? :shrug:

xXx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: dont apologise its cracking me up ;)


I know, wales and yorkshire couldnt be any further apart, typical :dohh: 
Sophie, your not far from me at all, just round the corner really! :D :D

the Wales holiday sounds awesome, definitely should do that!! altho we wouldnt all fit on one pavement armed with our buggies :rofl: xx


----------



## trashit

pshhhh i wouldnt be anywhere without BnB its been a total life saviour!!! xx


----------



## trashit

Tattie, is your real name Tattie, i remember when i first saw it on one of your mum's threads and i fell in love with it!! Such a gorgeous name :cloud9: xx


----------



## TattieHattie

LOL a small day and night meeting does sound less expensive! :D 

:O ohh dear Ellie's right we might not fit on the Path!.. (( PATH is said different to how i say it aswell.. hmmm )) :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I thought that too! :thumbup:
&& then theres me, Sophie-Clara...
How pants is that name compared to yours?! :haha:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

oooo the holiday sounds great to be honest :D

lol @ the mental image of 4 girls and 4 pushchairs walking down the road :D

lol even i find the welsh accents hard to understand, and Im welsh myself :|

and tattie, agree with Ellie your name is lovely

xx


----------



## AyaChan

sophie-clara is better than Sasha-Louise 

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Lol 
Nope real name is Harriet... which i dont like :( 
But all my life i have been called tattie hattie .. not sure why LOL 
Most people just call me Hattie but Tattie is fine to :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

lmao wales does have a lot of sheep but it rains 24/7 & is always cold, yay lol come 2 me..... lol


----------



## AyaChan

its not always cold, and dont always rain 

we get pretty nice summers here, just LOTS and LOTS of bad weather first :D

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

ohh yeh my OH is called Natty :) 

And you all have lovely names
Sasha ,Sophie Ellie ... and thenHariet.. just doesnt flow of the toung, but Tattie does! :) lol


----------



## trashit

CAN I JUST SAY
THIS IS WHAT IM LISTENING TO RIGHT NOWW!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqepCssCPT0

hahahahahaha :rofl:

ohh i like Harriet :) It was on my girls list, along with many others, not that i ever got to put that to use ;) 
You all have such pretty names :cloud9:
I'm called Ellie-Jay =D xx


----------



## AyaChan

Ellie-Jay?? thats really cute :haha:

nice song btw 
xx


----------



## trashit

oh but come on England doesnt exactly have pleasent weather now does it :haha:


----------



## trashit

Is it just me or does George Michael have a REALLY nice arse?! I know he has to really by law :rofl: xx


----------



## AyaChan

true  i was in england last weekend and it rained so much, my nan rang me and the weather was great in Wales :L

xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

AyaChan said:


> its not always cold, and dont always rain
> 
> we get pretty nice summers here, just LOTS and LOTS of bad weather first :D
> 
> xx

im moving from north wales to south wales then lol it honestly rains at least 5 times a week here


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:happydance: ** dances ** :happydance:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

trashit said:


> Is it just me or does George Michael have a REALLY nice arse?! I know he has to really by law :rofl: xx

Johnny Depp and Viggo Mortensen, now they have nice arses 

xx


----------



## trashit

facebook anyone? everyone? i'm already stalking Sasha :haha: 
Ellie Croot
;) xx


----------



## trashit

i have a STRANGE taste in men, dont EVEN ask.
Rod Stewart, Larry Lamb, Alan Rickman.... its fair to say i DONT like them young :rofl: xx


----------



## TattieHattie

it rains all the time hear too!! and the dam snow was doin my head in !! lool .. been nice the last couple of days.. although lookin behind me out the window it looks asif it wants to rain! lool ..
Ellie-jay is nice... i know a little bubba called Ellie-mai ..all she can say is Yeh!! its cute :D


----------



## AyaChan

I like older men too 

Gary Oldman, Tom Cruise*swoon, he is so sexy*

Any of you watch Dr Quinn? Scully from it is gorgeous :D<3

lol Tattie dont get me started on the snow, i went out of my mind :haha:

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

my facebook says theirs 3 ellie croot .. which one is you!!!... 

Mines Hattie briscombe

xx


----------



## AyaChan

ellie is the one with glasses on 

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

everyone else add mee on FB :) lol .. i may have to come of the computer soon as FOB will be back from work in about half an hour and im not dressed LOL xxx


----------



## AyaChan

haha aww ok 

I added you by the way :D

xx


----------



## trashit

gonna add you now :D
im the one with the gigs on yeah ;)
I'm having a jive to George Michael, come on Audie!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
Ohhhh Gary Oldman is divine <3 and i have to say i have a rather weird thing (i know im going too far here :haha) but for Noel Edmonds :blush: xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Yayy LOL ..

That kitten is cute ent it loool !
Seriously my cat has been pregnant twice in my whole pregnancy.. :-|


----------



## TattieHattie

noel edmonds is a bit to farr LOL jonny depp hmmm HOT or what!! 
George micheal back in the day was a fitty not to sure about now though LOL 
Brad pit is still yummy as ever though lol


----------



## AyaChan

haha awww, kittens are soooooooooo cute :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

https://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu124/iprincess1129/osg00h.jpg

Ellie this is sully btw <3

hes yummy as can be <3

xx


----------



## TattieHattie

right my dearest girlies.. whilst you all perv over the oldies Lol  Hehe 
i'm going to raid my jungle of a wardrobe for something that fits ...wish me luck!! speak to you all another day possibley tomorrow when im stuck indoors all alone again :( 
Lovveess you all have a good day..whats left of it anyway! ..
And Sophie let us all know if u go into labour i will be checkin!! 
and you Ellie.. lets get theese boy's and girls out into the world :D 

By the way.. for thoose who know my mum.. she has a big steve martin thing goin on :-S how strange!! LOL .. ohhhh and the hotest of all guys in the world has to be Mr chad micheal murrey :D :D :D One Tree Hill if u dont know what it is i may have to stop bein friends with you LOL Kidding btw!! :D 

ohhh and channing tatum ..YUMMY!!


----------



## trashit

Tattie, come on now, Brad Pitt is NOT hot with that beard and them dodgy shoes with his enitials on, whats all that about?! :haha:
Johnny Depp's ok.... i'm not really into the normal sorta guy :rofl:
I do like Colin Firth ;)
SULLY IS HOT! HOT! HOT!
OMG your mum has it going on, i <3 Steve Martin!! :haha:
awww well ill speak to you tomorrow dear :) xx


----------



## AyaChan

bye bye Tattie :D

hmmm wheres Sophie gone? she hasnt commented in AGES :O



xxx


----------



## trashit

she's watching family guy ;) x


----------



## AyaChan

ahhhh right lmao, shes gunna have a few pages to catch up on then :haha:

love your new fb pic btw ;D

xx


----------



## trashit

aww why thankyou :D
I loook positively like a boat but i thought i best get some pictures before he's outta there lol! xx


----------



## AyaChan

A boat? what boats have you been looking at recently? :haha:

I love taking pics of my bump, I love the idea you had, taking the pics and cutting them out, I'd like to do something like that, so when Summers older I can be like "Look what you put my body through, you made me look like this" :rofl:

xxx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: exactly why ive done it ;) 
if it wasnt for this site i'd never ever have thought to take bump pictures all the way through i dont think, i only took them at first for the bump threads then i thought it'd be a nice idea to keep them :)
I wanted to film the birth to show him when hes been an ungrateful teenager :rofl: xx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: i think he'd be slightly grossed out at seeing himself pushed out of his mummys "area" don't you :L

xx


----------



## trashit

exactly but it should make him think twice about having babas! although i dont think he will, hes gonna be the next einstien or mozart ive decided ;)
xx


----------



## lottie7

That is such a fabulous picture. Definately a foot.
xx


----------



## trashit

a foot??? !! x


----------



## AyaChan

I want to name my St Bernard(when I finally get one) Mozart :flasher:

haha love that icon :D

xx


----------



## trashit

OMG!!!!!! whats that icon? :rofl: thats amazing!! 
I love st bernards, i wish i could afford one, they eat more in a day than i do in a week pregnant :haha:
I must say i have been playing beethoven to him, i am srsly wishing for a child genius :haha:x


----------



## AyaChan

its : Flasher : :haha:

I would like a genius child, but all I play her is Japanese music(when OH aint around playing his crap), so she'll just probs come out jabbering away in fluent Japanese :haha:

xx


----------



## trashit

hopefully she wont have the eyes else your OH is gonna wonder what went wrong :rofl:
I had an ex that was into all that, dir en grey and shit lol xx


----------



## annawrigley

TattieHattie said:


> They should have like a baby and bump event somewhere where all us girlie can finally meet eachother lol x

theres 2 teen ones coming up, one in Nottingham & one in London! :D
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-meets/258873-teen-forum-meet-check-first-post-any-updates.html
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-meets/265748-london-teen-meet-possible-date.html



Mummy.To.Be said:


> Welsh accents. . . . :rofl:
> Hmm.. even when watching someone on tv with a welsh accent
> i sit there like :shrug: what the heck are they saying?! :shrug: :haha:
> 
> xXx

hahaa i have a welsh channel on my tv called S4C Digidol, its amazing. i just sit and watch it like :shock: woooow.
(welsh as in the language not just the accent btw lol :D)



TattieHattie said:


> Mines Hattie briscombe

i added you :D x


----------



## trashit

why are they so far away :cry: 
how far's Nottingham? all i know is its the worst city for gun crime and theres sherwood forest :rofl: xx


----------



## AyaChan

haha Ellie you know more about it than I do then :L

Is that where Robin Hood is from? :haha:

xx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i heard it was a myth and that he actually came from York :o 
but who knows if he even existed? ;)
and i only know the gun crime thing cos i was watching a place in the sun home or away with my dad and they were looking at houses in Nottingham and i said "it loooks nice there" and he said it has the worst ratings for gun crime in England, then its London then Manchester i think lol xx


----------



## AyaChan

Robin Hood must have exsisted coz Disney said so :coolio: :haha:


I heard London is bad for knife crime, stupid people thinking they;re cool carrying knives 

xx


----------



## trashit

Yeah it is.... My dad went mental at me, i went to stay down there with an ex of mine once and we walked through what my dad says is "the sketchiest area in London" at 3-4am every morning. He's like "i wouldnt even dare walk there at 7 at night, let alone 3 in the morning!" :haha: we didnt realise! xx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: lucky you didn't get hurt then.

I live in what people call a rough area, but only coz the chavs think they're rolid and go around with anything sharp they can find and chase you with broken bottles :L

Soooo cant wait to move :L

xx


----------



## trashit

aww man that doesn't sound nice at all :( 
when you moving? xx


----------



## AyaChan

not until summer is at least 2 weeks old ( i had to make a deal with my nan :haha: )

So about half way through May, but tbh where im moving isnt any better, but at least I'll have OH to look after me ;D

xx


----------



## trashit

awww yeahhh! will you be moving in with him then? that'll be nice for you :) xx


----------



## AyaChan

not straight away, he wants to finish his exams before he moves in with me, but the flat im getting is number 42, and he lives in 23, so hes only down the road from me :D

how do you think your gunna cope when Audie is here? you'll be on your own aswel won't you??

I'm so scared :haha:

xx


----------



## trashit

aww dont be scared sugar :) you'll be just fine, we all get scared but there's no turning back now!! You'll be a great mumma!! 
Well for first couple of weeks after giving birth my mums staying with me, and after that my mum and nanna will be around and stay when i need them to :) So i wont be alone really :) xx


----------



## AyaChan

thats good then :D

haha im just scared that like OH will go home one night and something bad with happen to Summer and I'll have no-one there to help me.

Or someone might break in and kill me while she sleeps :|


xx


----------



## trashit

you wont be as scared when bubs is here keeping you up all night screaming lol! 
I get petrified on a night right now, but i know when Audie's here i wont even think about that banging noise lol.
And dont worry hes only a bit up the road, you can just ring him if you need him :D xx


----------



## AyaChan

my dog scares me the most, she can be doing something completely random, then all of a sudden, she stops and stares at my door for ages, then carries on with what she was doing, then stares at the door again. It creeps me out soooooooooo badly :L

:haha: true, but when LO is asleep, I'll probs be like "OMG IS THAT SOMEONE COMING UP THE STAIRS", il probs even ring OH constantly :L

xx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: i was super paranoid last night, it was rather amusing. But the chuffin neighbours take the piss, why bang on the walls at night when im trying to sleep?! It seriously seriously freaks me out, it sounds like there's someone downstairs. Everytime i sit on the loo i imagine someone coming up the stairs (the staircase is directly facing the loo) Last night i actually pictured what the hell i'd do if that happened. 
When FOB used to go see his friends for the weekend i used to take a knife up to bed :rofl: I'm so terrible!! I just long for daylight!! 
Aww maybe you have a ghost? They say doggies have a sixth sense?! xx


----------



## AyaChan

haha i remember once I was on my own with just my dog and cat, and I heard a noise upstairs, and I was like "wtf" coz it couldn't be either animal as they were with me downstairs, so I grabbed a big ass knife and went upstairs all ninja, kicking open doors and checking cupboards :haha:

that was in broad daylight :rofl:

awww now you've worried me, I don't like ghosts, they scare me, I keep thinking a girl like on the grudge or summat is gunna pop up :haha:

why dont you ask your neighbours if they could quieten down??

xxx


----------



## TattieHattie

Good day girlies LOL .. 
Just caught up.. brad pitt is still a yes.. steve martin does have a certain something lol ..
i get REally paranoid when ever OH leaves for work.. at halfn5 in the morning! 
i wake up to any noise, which is good in a way for when Kaylum finally arrives!!.. 

Todays the day Ellie!! :D drink rasberry leaf tea, have and indian, walk up and down some stairs :-D come on Audie its time :D


----------



## AyaChan

heyy Tattie *waves*

Brad pitt is sexy in Troy and Interview with the vampire 

I agree, Ellie try everything multiple times today, he *will* come out :haha:

xxx


----------



## TattieHattie

ohh yehh im Troy definatly!!.. 
Yes dont drink anything but rasberry leaf tea, im going to get myself some this weekend LOL hopefully persued this LO to get a move on :-D


Got a strange one for you girls, 
My Belly button as u can cleary see is an outy LOL :D
And more and more often, it keeps going back in and i have like a little dipping in bit in my belly!! how strange is that, i told mummy it must be Kaylum pulling it back it, she didnt agree untill she saw it LOL !!! i might take a picture next time just to show you!!


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: My belly button half popped out yesterday, I was so pleased, then Summer moved and in went back in :(

Yeahh, you'll have to take a pic for us to see :D

I wonder where Ellie and Sophie have got to, neither seem to be online at the moment.....maybe babies are coming!!!! :happydance:

though i think sophie would have texted me if that was the case :haha:

xxx


----------



## TattieHattie

This is bump yesterday.. as u can see my deformed belly button sticks right out!! lol it was once and iny /outy !!! lol
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0086.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AyaChan

:O i love your pj bottoms :haha:

your bump is really cute :D

yay for deformed belly buttons :rofl:

xxx


----------



## TattieHattie

LOL :D I never realise how big my bump is, but the clothes i have bought for Kaylum are all tiny baby clothes and i'm starting to wonder if he is as tiny as i think!! lol ... hmmm 

Mum got me the pj's lol i have the same colour with cow patches insted of dots :D and am defoo wearin them in hospital.. obviously after Kaylum's out LOL


----------



## trashit

your bump is really lovely sugar :) :) 
No babies im afraid..... Aww Sasha giz your number shug ill keep you updated when Audie's here too!! :D
i just went back to bed, im not sure why but im flipping exhausted today!! xx

p.s my belly buttons deformed atm too, it also pops out when Audie gets into certain positions lol.


----------



## AyaChan

Your exhausted because you now officially have a squatter in your stomach (;

I'll pm you both my number kay (;

haha I want a deformed belly button!!!!

xxx


----------



## trashit

i was sat on my birthing ball earlier, looked down and it was popped, it just pops when it wants lol, i cant get my finger in it anymore :( :( 
Ohh thanks ill get that saved and text you so you have my number ;D
goshhhh my tum is soo itchy!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

I get an itchy tummy, its so annoying :(

I learnt today that Summer hates seatbelts :L
I put one on in my dads car, and she went mental :haha:

it was mad :D

xx


----------



## trashit

here, tomorrow you'll be 31 weeks, 9 weeks to go after that!!! :happydance:
:haha: seatbelts scare me!! i try fitting them under my bump but its dropped so much i cant lift it for it to go under :haha: 
xx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: lucky, i hate seatbelts, i cant wait to be big enough to not wear one :L

and omg I know, its shocking! I can't wait for these 9 weeks to go :D

xxx


----------



## trashit

i cant wait to just not be bloody big anymore! mind you i reckon ill kinda miss my bump in a weird way... Miss him moving about and stuff. But i reaaally cant wait to meet him!!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

your hoping to breast feed arent you?? the weight will just drop off you :D

I know what you mean about the moving, it'll be so odd not feeling Summer move around after all these months :D

xx


----------



## trashit

well im not gonna take that for granted lol, im gonna walk plenty with him in his buggy and am detoxing as soon as i have him!! I hope it comes off :( it took my mum a year to lose her baby weight from me!! and she put on the same amount i have :(

just put my tea in :D what you having? xx


----------



## AyaChan

lots of walking it is then :haha:

ooo what you having?? I just had pizza, and now im munching on cheesetring, hula hoops and caramel, with lucazade :haha: 

xD

xx


----------



## AyaChan

lots of walking it is then :haha:

ooo what you having?? I just had pizza, and now im munching on cheesetring, hula hoops and caramel, with lucazade :haha: 

xD

xx


----------



## trashit

nom nom nommmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that sounds GOORRRGEEE!!!!!!
Im just cooking roasties and mini pizzas :)
after corry im gonna put time travellers wife on :D xx


----------



## AyaChan

:O I want roasties now :D

whats Traverllers wife?

xx


----------



## trashit

it was a film that came out last year and i realllly wanted to see it but didnt get chance so my mumma bought me it for my bday and i havent got around to watching it yet! Apparently its gonna make me blub! Bring it on! lol.
I cant stop eating roasties lately, love them!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

ooo maybe if you cry Audie will come coz he'll sense your upset and want to comfort you 

:haha:

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

having a good cry is supposed 2 make u go into labour :haha: Also, wear your best knickers... Sods law that your waters will break when you've got them on :haha: 
Sorry for butting in :dohh: Im super duper bored and felt like having a nosey :blush: xx <3


----------



## AyaChan

haha Lauren, no need to feel like your butting in, your our friend too :haha:


i have no best nickers so that won't work for me when its our turn :haha:

xxx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: :rofl: none of my best knickers fit me now! lol. Its granny bloomers all the way ;)
Do you think crying could work?! :D xx


----------



## AyaChan

anything is worth a go aint it?? :haha:

I looked up labour rituals earlier for a laugh, but there was *nothing* :cry:

xx


----------



## trashit

oh gosh the main one seems to be castor oil which i will NOT try no matter how desperate i get. I know one woman who did it and she just shat herself and couldnt stop shitting :haha: xx


----------



## AyaChan

yeahh I've heard loads about castor oil haha, but think about it this way, at least it if worked you wouldnt have to worry about popping in labour coz by the time it came to the pushing stage you'd be empty :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Im sure i read it somewhere, Cant remember where tho :haha: Its worth a go... The time travellers wife is defs a weepy :cry: *Tissues at the ready * :thumbup: 
U tried things like eating pineapple, bouncing on a birthing ball, brisk walking... 

xxx <3


----------



## trashit

tried all that...... and lots of RLT :cry: 
Just read over in third tri, a woman took castor oil and now shes in labour! haha.
But it has laxative effects on the baby too, can poo inside you which will kill you and baby, so its not worth the risk if you ask me :nope: xx


----------



## AyaChan

:O i didnt know it effected the baby aswel, best not risk it then, rather be overdue than put baby at risk 

hmmmmmm try..........sitting on your bum and bumping down the stairs :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Iv heard it made some ladies really really sick and they were throwing up all through labour. Dont think its such a good idea :nope:
Audie will come when he's good and ready :) Bet he's all nice and comfy in your belly :thumbup: 
The world must seem to be a scary place to a baby :flower: xx<3


----------



## trashit

:rofl: that's a good idea!! i keep bouncing off the last step hoping that will do something :lol: i see my mw tomorrow morning anyway to book an induction :( xx


----------



## trashit

supriseBump_x said:


> Iv heard it made some ladies really really sick and they were throwing up all through labour. Dont think its such a good idea :nope:
> Audie will come when he's good and ready :) Bet he's all nice and comfy in your belly :thumbup:
> *The world must seem to be a scary place to a baby  xx*<3

i was saying earlier how you can't really blame babies for not wanting to come into this world, it is horrible!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

awww hope you don't have to be induced, ive heard it horrible, espesh if they stick the gels up you :haha:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Lets hope Audie comes before that has to happen, iv heard stories of people going in to be induced and going into labour :haha: xxx <3


----------



## trashit

fucking confuuuusseed!! put my dvd on, i can hear all the voices in the trailers and everything and all the background noises in the film but cant hear any of their voices, i can see them talking but cant hear what theyre saying :| i thought it might be the film but tried another and that was the same, can hear all the background noises just not the voices! I dont get it :| ive given up anyway and turned it off, ill just stick to BnB lol xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

u tried the scart lead at the back? make sure its plugged in properly xxx


----------



## trashit

i cant reach around lol, its a big telly and my bump wont allow me to get there :cry:
ill just get my mumma to look at it tomorrow, its a shame cos i was really looking forward to watching it!! :( 
But what confoooozes me is that i heard the voices on the trailers then when it got to the film they just wouldnt play?! Weiiiirdd xx


----------



## AyaChan

how odd :haha:

ahh well, we're better than some film anyways :rofl:

i can be so up myself sometimes :blush: :haha:

xxx


----------



## trashit

:rofl: you are girls, you are!!

and to answer earliers comments-
i dont wanna get induced either! it does seem babies have a tendency to come right before the induction lol, so typical!!
Whats this gel then? xx


----------



## AyaChan

i have no idea what they're called, but OH's stepmum had to have them and aparently they literally force them into your cervix to open it, and it feels really horrible :(

xx


----------



## trashit

ewwww noo!!! :cry:
that sounds really horrible... i just thought they broke your waters but hey, what do i know?! lol. I can see why babies try to avoid that then.... yooww i really really dont want that!!
i dont want sweeps either :( :( 
Im hoping and praying mw will check me out tomorrow and say "oooh your 1cm dilated" 
ill be like :happydance: xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I thought it was a tablet thing they put up behind ure cervix? *goes to google* :haha: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

theres all sorts of things they use :L

gels is just one of them :L

xxx


----------



## trashit

:sick: 
i reaaally dont wanna be induced now :hissy:
come on babyy!!!!!!
I think its fair to say ive tried everything though, theyre all lies! (Except the castor oil but im not going there lol) My backs so painful up the top, i havent had pain like this before, its dreadful :( xxx


----------



## AyaChan

aww :hugs: i know we've said it so many times, but maybe this really is the start of something??

why dont you lie down for a bit? see if it helps (and dont forget your hot water bottle :L )

xx


----------



## trashit

laying down made it worse :( :( i thought i'd lay down earlier to watch my tv but it just felt terrible!! i got my hot water bottie on it but it really really hurts, kinda making me wanna cry. But its high up so i doubt it is anything like that? although i really wish it was !! xx


----------



## AyaChan

hmmm..i have no idea :hugs: i get bad pain at the top sometimes, but its usually from the extra weigh of having giant boobs im not used to :haha:

hope you feel better soon

xx


----------



## trashit

maybe it is that then! :haha: although they werent too small before.
I dunno, pregnancys weird. Todays really been a tiring one even though i havent done anything, my body just is tired if that makes sense :shrug:
i tell you what are lushhh.
BLUE RIBBONS!! xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

U taken paracetomol? Maybe try having a bath? xxx
And i agree i LOVE blue ribbons :)


----------



## trashit

altho they seem to have changed the name to "ribands" wtf? lol.
I had a bath this morning, i dont wanna get another cos theyre annoying to get in and out of :rofl:
I think im gonna have to cave into a paracetemol!
I dont know if anyone else gets this but does anyone else ever feel like a grinding feeling against your bladder? its dead weird!! xx


----------



## AyaChan

i dont get it against my bladder, but i get it against the left side of my stomach all the way to my hip, its really painful, I wish Summer would hurry up and change position :haha:

and i dont like blue ribbons :blush:
dont shoot me girls :haha:


xx


----------



## trashit

:gun: :gun:
how can one not?! they are so gorgeoussss.....
what about pom bears? you gotta love pom bears?!
Oh dear the midwifes coming around first thing in the morning and i havent tidied around, i cba before bed, ill just have to rush in the morning :haha:
xx


----------



## AyaChan

haha omg I love those guns :haha:

Yes I do like Pom Bears :D I dont think theres anyone who couldnt like them, theyre so yummy :D

Dont worry about tidying up, your about to pop out a baby, you shouldnt be expected to clean when your huge :L


xxx


----------



## trashit

they're hot arent they?! :rofl:
I know, i know but i dont want her coming and seeing a scruffy house she might think im gonna make an unfit mother :cry:
xx


----------



## AyaChan

tell her if the mess bothers her that much that she can clean it up ;D

:haha:

xxx


----------



## trashit

i'm gonna have to love you and leave you im afraid, i cant stay awake! (although ill get into bed and not be able to sleep and have to keep getting up to wee even for a tiny trickle :cry:)
I shall speak to you tomorrow m'lovely.
Night night!! xxx
p.s i just tried persuading Audie again!! He moved alot but i dont sense hes gonna make a move into the birth canal lol xx


----------



## trashit

(she wont really mind about the mess, its just me being paranoid as always :rofl:) xx


----------



## AyaChan

sing "row row row your boat, gently down the stream" to him, that'll make him come ;D

and night night!!! hope you manage to get a good bit of sleep 

speak tommorow <3

xxxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Lol...Row row row your boat, that made me giggle heheh!! :boat:

Lovelyy bump, but I can't see the limb? :shrug: Lool, maybe its just my tired eyes!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Ooooh is it that thing sticking out near your hip?? :O lol


----------



## AyaChan

well they call it the birth canal, and a stream is like a canal, so maybe if we sing row row row your boat, and change it to canal it'll work? :blush: :haha:

aww thanks , sometimes I think I can't see the limb either, but its like a little bump poking out over my hip on the top pic, you might see it if you look close enough :haha:

xx

edit: just saw your other comment, yip thats it :D

xx


----------



## annawrigley

^hehe i was just gonna say that, gently down the birth canal......

& they've always been blue ribands ellie :haha:
but yessss theyre amazing! xx


----------



## trashit

i wish i got so big i could actually see the shape of his foot! my mum could always see the shape of my feet prodding out, that'd be awesome! I still just get big lumps like in your picture!

OMG maybe it was just me then calling them blue ribbons! I did not know they were always ribands!! (well you learn something new everyday!)

:haha: row row row ya boat! I shall try honestly just about anything! But perhaps not some of the crazier ideas like pushing bricks around and castor oil :| xx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: are they really blue ribbands?? I also though it was ribbons :blush:


pushing bricks around sounds very crazy :haha: AI think all that would do is wear you out :L

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Iv always called them blue ribbons :dohh: U learn something new everyday :haha: xx <3


----------



## trashit

i dont think i shall start calling them RIBANDS as it sounds rather ridiculous, ill stick to ribbons ;) lol.
I'm just eating pom bears and a blue ribbon before my mw arrives.... shes coming at 11.30! 
A moth just flew at my computer screen, i'd normally have completely freaked and started running about the house but i am getting used to independent living (arent i good?!) and i squatted it myself (so proud! :D) xx


----------



## AyaChan

:O well done :D I hate moths, I'd run a mile if it has been near me :haha:

Just to let you know, I'm up OH's till Sunday now, so I may not get on here.
Text me if anything happens and I'll top up straight away ok :D

xxxx


----------



## trashit

Sashaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## AyaChan

Ellie!!!! hope your back on soon with news of a beautiful little boy :D

xxx


----------

